# Havanese or Tibetan Terrier



## Drapersmom (Nov 11, 2008)

My husband and I just rescued what we believed to be a Havanese. He came from a Havanese rescue organization who got him from a mill. He is currently 4 months old and weighs a hefty 11.5 lbs. We're starting to wonder if he might actually be a Tibetan Terrier. We will absolutely love him either way, but is there anyway to tell the difference between the two? Is it possible to have such a large Havanese?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Drapers Mom, pictures of Draper would sure help us know what he looks like. But my Cash (who is now 20+lbs) shot up to 12 lbs at 4 months from 5 lbs at 3 months. He is just a bigger Havanese. Although I am not an expert from what I can tell, Tibetan Terriers are not necessarily bigger than a Hav but are usually taller. Welcome to the forum.

oh and the sure sign he is a hav...does he shred paper and Run Like Hell (RLH)


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Missy you are a HOOT! ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

TT weighs between 16 and 30 lbs. We have what COULD be a TT, and he's probably pushing 30. Least, that's what dh says. When I carry him, I swear he's way more.
But, he is longer and about 2 inches taller then my hav was.
google Tibetan Terrier, and find some pics. I find they also have much longer legs. especially as puppies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He could be a Hav, there are some bigger Havs that are up to 20 lbs and even a few more in some cases, I guess it depends on the breeding. I would try to find a Havanese breeder around you that does all the health testing, shows the dogs, etc. and ask if they could take a look at him and see what they think. 

Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Hi,
I had a wonderful TT who was nearly 12 when we lost him in January. Our decision to get a havanese was because they looked so much like TT's, but were smaller. One of the biggest differences is that TT's are supposed to be pretty "square" (length and height of body about the same). Hav's tend to be a bit longer than tall. That seems to be holding true with our Linus at 8 months.
TT's are pretty wonderful dogs too.
Suzy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny is 20.8 lbs at 2 years. He came from hav parents so, I'm assuming.......lol.
Carole


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok...as Petfinder addicts we probably have seen him on there...which one did you get ?:biggrin1:



Drapersmom said:


> My husband and I just rescued what we believed to be a Havanese. He came from a Havanese rescue organization who got him from a mill. He is currently 4 months old and weighs a hefty 11.5 lbs. We're starting to wonder if he might actually be a Tibetan Terrier. We will absolutely love him either way, but is there anyway to tell the difference between the two? Is it possible to have such a large Havanese?


----------



## Drapersmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Whatever Draper is, he's still absolutely wonderful. He definitely has the velcro behavior of a Havanese. 
No matter what he is, I'm so happy we rescued him from the mill. I can't imagine anyone hurting that sweet little face.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope you will share pictures of him!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You could always check here: http://www.ttca-online.org/ to see if you see more similarities of the TT than of the Havanese. Having said that, there are many Havs that top the 15-20+ lbs. mark. My Ricky is 16.5 lbs. and Sammy is 9.5 lbs. Both are purebred Havs and Ricky's parents are both 10 lbs. So ..... go figure! lol

Your pup sounds wonderful but we really, REALLY love seeing pics. heh :biggrin1:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

He could be a mix...anyway, I'm also a Petfinder addict. In my ideal world, I'd add some playmates for Sophie: a Tibetan Terrier, Polish Lowland Sheepdog, and a Bearded Collie!

I'm a sucker for a shaggy dogs! Of course in this ideal world, I would need to have a live in groomer/pet-sitter and some fenced acreage!:biggrin1:

Congrats on your new addition! Can't wait to see pics!:welcome:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is probably a Havanese or a Hav mix. TTs will be more leggy and Suzy can probably explain it better, but their temperaments are very different. TTs tend to be a more independent and territorial, according to TT breeders, whereas most Havs are more Velcro-ish and accept any other dogs into their space with glee.


----------



## Drapersmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course I would LOVE to share some pics of Draper!
Although, it's hard to get pictures since he doesn't ever stop moving


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cute pictures! Now that I look at him, I'd guess there is a possibility he could be a TT. Those long front legs and the face & even the facial markings (the mustache) remind me more of a TT than a Hav. He is totally adorable no matter what he is!

ETA (Edited to add): I am not saying that I think he is a TT, because there is no way to tell by those three photos alone. I am just saying that I can see how you might wonder.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!! I am not qualified to say which breed, but I had to comment on how adorable he is!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly on this one... those front legs look LONG. But it's hard to tell from pictures, I think.

Draper is ADORABLE!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he is a handsome one! . . . . how does he act around toilet paper???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's cute!

Can you post a picture of him from the side, standing?

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> he is a handsome one! . . . . how does he act around toilet paper???


LMBO !!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Draper is CUTE !!


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Oh My Draper's mom......I just saw the new pictures. He is SO CUTE!!! And my best guess would be that he is or at least has a good bit of TT. He has those wonderful big snowshoe looking feet. TT's have rather large distinctive feet-----I guess to serve as "snowshoes" in their native snowy country...... But I can tell you with certainty that both TT's and Hav's are just WONDERFUL dogs. Kimberly's comment on TT's being more independent, and Hav's enjoying other dogs more kind of rings true with my experience. You have a really darling dog either way!!!!!
Suzy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Draper is GORGEOUS, my you really got a winner there. He looks like a TT to me~~his face, legs, feet, hair texture aren't Hav-ish, IMHO. Yes, it would be good to see a side view. . . Whatever, he's beautiful and looks so smart. Lucky you! 

We were just in NYC and I almost came home with a cocker-bichon mix from a (gulp) petstore there. I fell in love with her, and would rationalize it as a "rescue" as I was told she came from a "breeder in Missouri". . .ugh. She was wonderful and very healthy looking. . . it is at least a very clean pet store, on Christopher St. in the W. Village. .I'm still thinking about it, as my daughter is coming home for TG and could bring her on the plane. She stole my heart. I applied to adopt "Marley" on Havanese Rescue, but no response. . .


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I read on Havanese Rescue that Marley was adoption pending. I was watching him too. He looked so cute and seemed to have a nice personality.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My Draper is adorable. He does remind me of the picts I have seen of TT's...But at 4 months he could also have that, I haven't grown into my feet and legs puppy look too. Jasper looked kind of leggy at 6 months. More pictures please!!!! truly the only way to tell is like Geri said...tempt him with a roll of TP and see what happens...if he shreds he's a hav if he leaves it he's a TT...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he looks sooo much like a TT to me. I've searched 100 sites, looking at these dogs after I got Bodie. That I swear I've seen this guy several times. 
In fact, look at the first pup here. Looks just like him!! 

http://www.tibetanterr.com/photo7.html

I've read so much about these dogs, and seen so many pics that if that's what he is. You'll be thrilled, I'm sure. If he's anything like Bodie..and if Bodie really IS a TT. He'll be a GREAT addition to your family.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My dogs have played with TT several times, and I thought I had pics. Unfortunately I can't find the pics. I'm sorry because the comparison between the Hav and TT would have helped you. Draper is incredibly handsome and I think he resembles a TT.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Draper is so cute, and that is wonderful that you rescued him. Missy thanks for finally spelling out (RHL). I've been wondering what that was, and boy does it fit!
Gina


----------



## Drapersmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everybody for you info. Who knows what this little rascal is, but I do know he's cute! Whatever he is (an extra large Havanese or a Tibetan), we still love him. 
Here are two more pics from the side - one while he's getting a bath and LOVING it. You can see it in his eyes


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Funny because I think he looks a Havanese in the face to me .. I think a Tibetan has more of a terrier look to them - .? Is it possible he is from a breeder in the Netherlands as I know they are much larger there - over 25 pounds so if he is big boned or well developed 30 lbs is not unrealistic or maybe he is a mix and the Havanese is more dominant ..
Anyway he is adorable and I love his face .. .


----------

